# For All Mankind - AppleTV HardSF Alt Reality with Ronald D Moore



## ctg (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## ctg (Dec 6, 2019)

I have a confession to make. I have been watching this series and I didn't report back as I should have. You might find this Alternative Reality masterpiece in the Amazon Prime, but the most likely place you'll see it is in the AppleTV. 

I know it's another supscription service that is replacing the traditional TV channels and it is more likely you'll watch this with your own device than on sofa with the family. Which is kind of sad, because this production is definitely meant for the family viewing. Apple even got great Ronald D Moore to helm to whole production and he's not spearing on anything, which is another kind of sad. 

This production belongs to everyone, not just those who are able to shell money into the monthly subscription. Thing is, this is a weekly production, and it's at the moment surfing on quite niche market, even though Moore has fans all around the world. The people are still talking about the new BSG and his run on with the ST Klingons. What he does with this production is quite amazing, because there are only a few number of people who handle the whole series, from beginning to the end. 

The reason for the writers rooms is to get together more than one mind to solve the problems. I have not looked into what they've done but Mister Moore has more than a creator credit displaying in all episodes. But I suspect he has other writers behind him doing the research and contributing to the product. And what they deliver is as close to Hard SF as you can get. 

They should get Arthur C Clark or Asimov for this. 

This series takes the viewer from the moment Soviets land on the Moon to US establishing a base at the Southern Pole, where the ice lies in the permanent shadows of a crater. They'll take you through all the wrong that happened when US failed to land on the Moon ... first. They show the space administration clashing with the race and then with the female astronauts, to eventually to deal with the death in the space. It's all wrapped in hard science, set in the authentic settings at the NASA's old control center. As a spice they'll throw in audio clips from the Oval Office, accompanying with the photographs and some videos. 

Things that you might not like are the tragedies, the deaths that happen eventually, because nothing is ever 100 percent safe. Sh1t happens and they'll deal with it. So, if you are interested in what if scenario about NASA and Soviets continuing in the space race, then find a way to check this series out. It's worth it.


----------



## ctg (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## ctg (Feb 19, 2021)

Spoiler: S02E01 - Every Little Thing



Ladies and Gentleman, we have reached the eighties. The culmination decade for the Cold War and eventual end of the mighty Soviet Empire. However as this is an alternative reality John Lennon didn't die, Three Mile Island didn't melt down because of the JamesTown technology. John Pope II died and Soviets avoided invading Afganistan.

Things couldn't be more different. Especially for the JamesTown that now has established itself as a permanent settlement on Moon. The Apollo's continued making the trips and in the season opening it was such a relief seeing the astronauts celebrating the return of the Sun.

As you might know the Lunar Night is two weeks long and it gets cold out there, when the temperatures plummet under -150 Celcius. What is interesting is that at the same time the video conferencing has become a norm for the space dwellers.

There is nothing to worry, because everything's going to be all right...






What is interesting is that the internet is advancing and the NASA is officially using "digital mail." Not only that but Moon is delivering on the promises as the US and Soviets acknowledge mining rights and has diplomatic protocols in place.

To be honest, it all feels so positive and less of cold war than it was back in those days, when I was growing up as a boy. The thing that might be most amazing is the shuttle fleet making regular orbits, and they even have heat tile inspections.

So I guess the O-ring issue on the booster rockets has been solved as well. Maybe the most pleasant thing is that our first season hero, Mr Balwin, has gained admiral rank and is now a Chief of Astronauts at Houston. To be honest, we know how hot headed he got in Jamestown, so it's good to see him putting in his 5 x 5 m office, looking at parking lot. 

It's just the a-hole never washes out. Baldwin is a stubborn sob and maybe it's good that streak continues, even though in the character development could give him a beating heart inside his stone cold exterior. Then again if he were fluffy, would the astronauts fear and respect his position?

To be frank, I think he's role is to be in that office and not on Moon, getting anxious on Soviets or barking at people. Nobody would have needed it, when the CME were propelling towards the Moon.

Ronald D Moore decided to flesh out the action part, while I wrote about the results. A character called Caretaker was in similar situation in the Exopolis, and he didn't survive without an intervention from a time-traveller. Nothing like that happened in the episode, but the tension surely got high with the X-class flare hitting

It was amazing to see the solar wind making ripples in the regolith. More amazing was the death defying rescue. A floolish, heroic thing that should not have been done. The dead should remain dead. Wobble effed up and got in the accident, but it shouldn't have been the end of Caroline too.

To me it was clear that they were baked in that storm and the end is either going to be horrifying or then we are going to see some SF magic in terms of antiradiation medications. What do you think?

Note also that the radiation cloud can stay in Earth-Moon system for days, sometimes for weeks before it clears out.


----------



## Lumens (Feb 26, 2021)

Saw the first episode of season 1 and loved it.

A bit surprised that they made the mistake of thinking that you arrive at the moon same day as launch. That still wouldn't happen today.


----------



## ctg (Feb 26, 2021)

Lumens said:


> bit surprised that they made the mistake of thinking that you arrive at the moon same day as launch. That still wouldn't happen today.



I know, but you can let it slide. Just keep watching. You will be surprised on the quality and things they do. Promise.


----------



## ctg (Feb 26, 2021)

Spoiler: S02E02 - The Bleeding Edge



Poor Wubbo. Over 200 rems. That is enough of kill a man, but yet he survived. But for how long? I was positively surprised that they didn't start pulling out antiradiation chemicals and pumping them into the survivors. 

It is something that we've invented to keep the story shielded characters alive. But in this series, people die. Nothing last forever. Then again, Wybbo would not have survived the radiation cloud if he had stayed out there, therefore she deserves a medal for valour. If she had been honest...

... now she most likely die from cancer and the people will never know the whole truth. Just the story and Wubbo's side. 






Poor Margo as well. Administration is boring, but so important job and the unexpected CME messed up everything. Including the Mars rocket business. I also noticed that unlike us, they deemed unmanned vehicles are dangerous and unreliable. 

Could it be that in this universe they don't go down the major automation and robotics route, but keep the manned spacelight as a priority over the unmanned stuff?

Then came the boom, a diplomatic encounter in space. The thing that started the break down of the cold war, and just like it was in our world, both Regan's and Nasa's administration was against the co-operation. Especially as they'd been on each other throats during the solar storm. 

To me personally the event was the start of the peace in space, until the Trump administration brought the Space Force and forced the ghost of war to emerge. Still, you look at the ISS and the peace continues. The only black horse in the China.

It does its own thing and it does not want to share. But it is very vocal about the weaponisation of the space. 

To be honest, we have two choices, either we believe that the war should stay on the ground, or we'll follow our nature and expect the conflict to emerge, because that is just our nature.






It is kind of strange to see Ed's original MoonNauts sitting in the booth and neither of the boys wanting to go back to space. Only Dani wanted to experience the new Jamestown. You look the moon crew interviews and you'll see that one person after another all of them wanted to go back, to do the business properly instead of touring out the world as talk show guests. 

Armstrong especially was raging mad on his fame, and what it had prevented him doing. Ed, I see him as the equivalent, but honestly he chose his office at Houston. To him, it's all good. Nothing needs a big change, as he has his family, his two jobs and life on Earth. Not closed in ten square meter closet crammed full of instruments.

Maybe we humans are strange, because we tend to believe that those were the golden days, even though I'm pretty sure, Ed, Dani and Gordon hated a lot of the routine. 






Guess what... poor Ellen. It is almost as if everything in this episode is hitting the sad note. They are all hurting. And the Mars program has become a problem, the wound that keep festering as nothing keeps moving forward. 

The thing is the Mars program is a problematic, because they need the Moon program to be operational and to be able to not only to support but also to build the Mars transit vehicle on Moon orbit. Although Moore doesn't go there, but that is the most logical solution instead of making a massive rocket on Earth.

It's just not going to benefit anyone. But for Ellen, on her first day, getting her program cancelled, she should have fought fiercely. 

Ron D Moore did chose this one correctly as the soundtrack of this episode






Ed guessed correctly that Molly lied about Wubbo's rescue. That she would not have stayed in the Lava tube, but then again Ed would have done the same. And he would not have even thought about sacrificing his life. Although older you get, wiser you get and slowly but surely as a man you start to appreciate the little things. 

Things that could be gone tomorrow. Like for example the family. 

So Ed made the right choice as he ordered Gordo back in space instead of getting drowned in the bottle. Gordon needs that order in his life.

This episode was a good one even if it was mostly on Earth and not in space.


----------



## Lumens (Mar 1, 2021)

ctg said:


> I know, but you can let it slide. Just keep watching. You will be surprised on the quality and things they do. Promise.


You're right. I'm a few episodes deeper into season 1 and it's absolutely amazing. Ron Moore is great at creating believable characters with real life problems.


----------



## ctg (Mar 5, 2021)

Spoiler: S02E03 - Rules of Engagement



So we have finally arrived to the point of Panama's invasion and how the business in space got tougher, not easier. We now know that the whole Panama situation was a terrible mess and Noriega was having none of it. Typical dictator. 

All while in the background he was dealing with Pable Escobar. And being in bed with the CIA. DEA. God and US government only knows what else they were dealing at the same time. But it's interesting how that business were at the same time affecting the space. 

We learned in the last episode that the situation in the Panama was heating up, but it had not escalated into NASA's function. In fact, for all time, they were peace trending organisation. Not like the one we see in series. 

I mean they would never have approved putting missiles in the shuttles. Not talking about taking arms on the Cosmonauts and whatever else aliens are out there. And we learned alongside of them that the space is supposed to be about peace and exploration, even if we SF writers like to put action in there. 

Arthur C Clarke like Asimov were great peacemakers and they influence until recent times demilitarized space. Trump changed all of it and now we have the China plus Russia gearing to challenge US supremacy. 

Is it right or is Mr Moore a visionary?

Let's see...






Soviet Mine. Bastards, but they were kind enough to move US kit out of the way of their own mining operation. Thing is, if you take a gander in the available top soil geoanalysis, there's loads of valuable minerals. Not just lithium.

But we get today how valuable it is as the lithium-ion battery technology is dominating the energy storages in our devices. There's no way a normal citizen would want to go back to the olden days and use inferior tech, would you? I wouldn't. 

It's just in space, there are huge legal loopholes. It is still a bit of wild west. One can do whatever and there's nobody stopping nothing. Things happen and like that Pentagon rep asked, "What are you expecting them to do when the Soviets come back and find out... Thing can get hairy..."

I know that the peace would be utopistic idea, but not really practical. Instead we know that our nature didn't develop to be exactly pacifistic. The war has always been there. And the conflict in the space isn't going be fought with fists and flag poles.

No. We bring the best a-game and we do what we have done always, when we fight over the resources. Weapons has to become somewhat norm is space as well, even if everything else remains in situ. 

Reagan's NASA admin weren't really happy about it, and it's quite amazing to see that he was in shock after the talk developed on weaponising the Jamestown and sending US marines. You watch last episode and you see them talking about the secret shuttle and it's missiles. All along while they talked about the Vandenberg stuff.

There's no way that since the Jamestown were developed that the Pentagon wouldn't had planned for the operations in the Lunar environment or in the zero-g. No way. They would have absolutely committed resources and manpower for that program and kept it wrapped. 

Just look at the recent talk around the Pentagon having to open up on the UAP business!






Oh Gordon, that is never going to fit you. There's been too many beers between that flightsuit and the last time you wore it. Your spacesuit is going to have to be rebuild too. With extra room in the middle.

He handled pretty well the explanation, but it was surprised how stunted he was on facing a laptop, even though he had to handle more complicated sets in the Jamestown claim. Then again maybe I should remember how difficult it was for the older folks to learn computers in the eighties. The only exception is that they didn't had  those sort of laptops in the mid eighties. They were much, much clunkier. 

So, I guess we have to forgive them for progressing the technology as they are doing all the findings, and developments in space. 

I have to say that I love his innocence. He's always kind, even when he's naughty. He saved Tracey and accepted that she took their bed, while he was demoted to couch. Can we give him a medal for being chivalrous? 

The mess that developed afterwards just blew out of the portion. Has the fame gone in Tracey's head? Why the hell she would care about press and her imago? If the press wants to find dirt, they only have to ask around numerous bars to find the truth.






Marco, you took your time to find out how your protegee were doing. Ailedaa was her star student. But I get that her hindsight is really poorly. Karma is a bitch and I get why Ailedaa refused the job offer. I'd have done the same in her age, just to make it clear about how I was feeling. Yet, now, with a bit of wisdom, she's stupid to refuse Marco's offer.

Plain old stubborn stupidity. And it's all thanks to hormones and that rebellious streak. Can you imagine what our society would be if there weren't that young adult phase? 

Houston is full of extraordinary characters, some of them included in our star cast, still showing that rebellious streak in their late thirties and forties. Even in our real life example, it's still present and even though there is a lot of that bureaucratic BS. Protocol after protocol, endlessly. 

For Ailedaa right kind of place, because if she learns the rules, she gets to do something extraordinaire. Maybe even in space.






You can just see steam rising and the lid is hardly keeping out.  

Jesus, Ed, chill out man. She's always going to be your girl, but she's not always going to be a girl, yeah. You cannot stop the progress. You chose your life, your career, and all the fame. Your child looked up to you and you didn't wanted her to follow the path.

But this is the way! I get that he has PTSDs. Many of them from all that trauma that happened during his voyage in space. I get that as a man he feels as a failure and there is nothing he can do to fix the past. We all do, but at the same time we only have one life.

That's it. No replays. No repeats. Shane's loss was hard and is hard. There's no denying that, but for being stubborn mule, he's becoming wiser. Bless the Baldwins.


----------



## ctg (Mar 12, 2021)

Spoiler: S02E04 - Pathfinder



Oh Ed, what can you do without Molly? Nothing. You'd be a total wreck, a wind swept sail without a rudder. So I'm kind of glad that you'll have a wife that can keep you going down the straight path, even if you're stubborn on doing the right thing and staying with your family. But as we men come older, stockier and wiser, we kind of lose that ambition.

The flame is certainly not burning as bright as it was when we were young. It's just the plans become grander and somewhat loftier. But Karen is right, the SpaceLab is nothing. The Moon has been visited. So what else than the Pathfinder could it be for Ed?

Let's find out. 

Maybe it is strange that Ed is the one man that has done everything, and with the shuttle being the latest and greatest, it certainly fits the bill of very expensive adventures of Ed Baldwin. It is strange to think that back in the day they designed whole fleet of shuttle, to only make them a handful, when the dream was doing a launch every week. 

But at least he isn't our only hero as Gordo is the second one.






In the last episode I was saying that every spacesuit is made to fit, hence they are all so expensive. With Gordo and his gut, the old one wasn't going to do. So, in that sense I'm kind of amazed that they have a lab with suits just lined up, ready for use. That is to say that in the ideal world we could do that and possibly do a flight every week, or even every day. 

Their world is likely to experience it, unless it all goes boom because of the increased tension in the space conflict. Gordo isn't the man to fight those wars. Not with his phobias and painful memories. 

It's good that he opened about it, because he doesn't want to go up there and come back in sink box, because he couldn't handle it. The problem is that they don't have the term PTSD completely wrapped up and understood, as we are living in the time of the Malborough Man. The time of masculinity. 

Thing is I think he would be better suited for the astronaut office than Molly. He cannot handle the business in space, but behind the desk he'll be the best.






The Mars talk. Man I loved it. Sure the Moon is sucking up resources as it builds up, but when it's done it will provide so much. Not only contributing the space program, but in the terms of resources that could be shipped down and utilised in a highly technological society that we have formed for ourselves. 

Their progress is phenomenal because they have access to all these rare earth minerals and the Moon as a lab. What other place can you think of where we can do all the experiments and sciences needed to conquer the solar system? There is none and it's certainly not going to happen on Low Earth Orbit. Building the Moon up, so that it's able to self support itself, is the way forward for them and to us as well. 

Reagan's admin story about finding the stars out there and being captured by the space is touching and very true to many of us, all the way back to the caveman days. We have always looked up and thought that we belong there, not down here in the gravity well.

He did what he needed to do to get himself in the position, where he is in the right spot in the right time to steer the vessel known as NASA.

I loved that Dani became the issue for him and all the team understood the importance of putting an American face on Reagan's priced mission. Not the white man, but a very experienced lady that is a true American. It is the right choice no matter how you look at it.






Holy smoke. That is a beauty and it look highly modified. Not only because it's running on a nuclear reactor, but all of it is brank spanking new. And Ed chose the best for his crew. It's just that he isn't young man any more, and some of that hot headness should come off.


----------



## ctg (Mar 26, 2021)

Spoiler: S02E05 - The Weight



To me it's strange to see landers actually landing on a landing spot. I just permanently have imprinted the scenes from Apollo days in mind, while in the creative mind I have the Exopolis, with it's abandoned pad. 

The reasons for that are high scifi and can be found in my books. But when you think about it, the moon base, getting there becomes obvious. It's just not a trivial task of making one. You need powered machines to do such things and they are heavy. It is far easier to build them on site and maybe even have all bits and pieces sent in for fabricating more. 

It's just when you think about the situation in the Jamestown and their conflict on interest with the Soviets, the problem is equal for both sides. You simply cannot go on with the mining business without mining equipment. 

It ain't happening. Picking rocks and doing some light construction work, but not the heavy stuff. So how they are going to solve that pickle? We'll see... but for now Ed's in trouble ... again.  






This is the scene that every man fears. The moment before bollocking. The disappointment that no amount of repent will fix. And Ed did it again. Then again, the time isn't like it was back in the Korea, as the technological development is making Search And Rescue more efficient. Although not as it is today, but better.

But what Mrs Boldwin went through I have been there so many times. And there is never time to blame the victim, because there is no point. Thing happened and there ain't nothing you can do to make it otherwise. 

No matter how much you hate it, you have to accept that one day they ain't come back.

In Ed's case, he's heading to be a captain the latest and greatest on her maiden voyage. What could go wrong? 

In his defence, I can say that the road through the hell is long and arduous.






Guilty, say Ed. Take the punishment. You started it. 

I loved that the bollocking came from Molly. Reagan's admin didn't like her tone, but the office is hers and there's no changing it. Not if they want to have a decent crew on anything. Thing is, we can always replace matter, but people are a bit more difficult. They are all individuals, with their strengths and weaknesses. 

As far as we know there are nothing like us, except the aliens. And the myths in our stories. The truth is at the end of the day, everything was built by us. Not by robots. Not by machines. The computer had nothing to do with things like it does today.

The interesting thing is that eighties were also time when cyberpunk rose us, and with is came the ideas of the general AI.

It's just in their case, and in Ed & Gordo's defence, they are best at what they do, even if one of them is hothead and another alcoholic. That's just who they are and as long as they can handle the business, it's all good.






Tracy is so cool. Not only she handles the pressures on being in the spotlight all the time, but she's can still do her job as a pilot and enjoy it. Can you imagine what it would have been back in the eighties, if the Moon base and the promise of a new life in space would have materialised?

It would have brought up so many people to fill in the ranks that is needed for the colonisation effort. Seeing that it's okay, that there is no fear on doing anything is uplifting. At the moment we are staring down the line and see tickets for the commercial flights. Meaning that the world is moving closer to the Expanse universe than this one.

Oh how the governments cocked up the space business. 

I was surprised how much hell her life turned out to be, even though she's able to pull a smile for an interview. She confessed to a dead man that she cannot handle it. Which is a complete turn, when you look at it. Tracy ain't as strong as what they she was showing at Earth.


----------



## ctg (Mar 26, 2021)

Spoiler: S02E06 - Best Laid Plans



I am intrigued by IMDB giving this episode 9.0 rating at the time of writing. After reviewing first moment I start to get it. The title and score. In fact, you can sense the tension from very first moments, when the Soviets land and start with their demands. 

Give a bear a hand and it will take whole arm. The thing that they respect is power. Strength in the negotiation position, in which Marge is last person that should deal with it. Which is kind of strange, because on the ground I get that the astro... er, cosmonauts were in the political leash, but historically, when they went up there, they made peace. 

And it has lasted till today, and will probably last until they start shooting each other.






Optics and telescopic stock. That ain't the gun from eighties. But I guess we have to take it as a progress, as everything is accelerating in their alternative universe. I also loved that Tracy pulled a practical joke, by playing that there is no gravity on Moon. 

It didn't surprise me that the recoil was stouter than what it is in our gravity well. Down here, we don't even have to really think about it. Over there, the recoil is a bitch. Which is also kind of strange because usually when we have seen the recoil haven't been that much, even though in the reality it most like will punch you much more. 






Sea Dragon. Man, the size of that thing is unbelievable. Yet, still possible. If that is the size of their cargo vessel then I believe they can do Moon Mining pretty easily. Not only can they send processed nuclear rods, but all the other stuff that they're going to need for expanding the operations. 

The shuttle has no business in that league. It's just too small for hauling stuff over there and back. Except, we really don't know how their nuclear engines will work. In theory it is possible that the nuclear shuttle could still replace the conventional rocket business. 

We, personally haven't figured out how to do it. The truth is, we need it. No doubt it and we cannot go to end of the century on chemicals rockets only. 

It was amazing to see Pathfinder simulator to make an adjustment in the atmosphere. In our experience, the shuttle has as much ability to fly as there is on a brick. It need power to do manoeuvrers. 






I'm so glad that they could over come the differences, ditch the political guards, and find a solution to benefit both parties. All on ground and not in space. And Marge's star student came up with own things to add to thing docking module.

Strange at is, it is so super vital piece that even today, they are still fiddling with the design and trying to make it better, safer for all of us. Yet, in the show they came up with the solution in the after hours. Almost as if there was a need. Still, good stuff.


----------



## ctg (Apr 9, 2021)

I am not going to review the episode 7 per say, but I'm going to talk about both of these episodes.



Spoiler: S02E07 & 08 - Don't be Cruel and Here's to You



First of all, to me seeing US being able to pull a successful military operation on Moon or in Space is just matter of time. Russia and China are going to do it, but we have not actually seen what it could be ... until now.

It is incredible to think that went there and did that while humming the Ride of the Valkyries. Frankly, it was a proper moment in the right time, and I'm also glad that there was no exchange of fire. In fact the Soviets got caught with their pants down - figuratively speaking. And they legged as soon as they saw who was coming from the dust cloud.

Probably a wise idea then trying to argue with them and reason with them when the Site wasn't theirs in the first place. Then again who does it belong to? According to the International Law no country can hold a piece of celestial property. Yet, here we are with the ground changing hands and the troops stomping on the ground afterwards. 

Thing is, when you think about it, by doing what they did, they entered into the conflict even if nothing was shot and nobody got hurt. In the eyes of law, same thing, nothing happened because there is no law that says you can own property, but we all know where this is leading ... freedom. 

Without watching a second longer I assume that US is going to bolster is chest and Soviet scheme for a takeover, even though there's plenty of other sites on Moon. Let's see how well my estimation holds?






Videocall .. in eighties ... in a CRT. Man, what a marvel and yes, they were the thing in the late eighties with the KnightRider capturing our imagination. But he had those call in his wrist phone, which we know is possible today, but it wouldn't be real practical because of the resolution issues.

But frankly, the KAL7 and killing Reagan's admin was a big blow and possibly a huge gain, with Ellen showing her true colours in the leadership. Her pulling the Op gained her permanent administration in NASA. And Margo is right, Ellen is the first astronaut administrator in NASA, while all the others has been administration choices and not the people from inside the house.

It's just what is his plan for gaining back Tracy?

That girl has made up her mind and I don't think she's going to choose one over another. Gordo is the ex, not the current or the future love. What I didn't like was him showing off jealousy when Tracy returned with a Marine captain. 

You can see that those emotions are controlling him. And then he went and blew it all out, by putting out the truth card on the deck and Tracy bought it. What a marvellous turnover! Gordo you might get lucky... is it even possible?






Gordo. You made it to the red suit. Frankly I don't get his fear, because he was doing it at the bottom of the pool and he was showing his demons whose the boss. I know that he's scared, but honestly after Margo revealed the fix to the Challenger O-ring problem, he shouldn't be. It's all going to be fine. 

Also when you look at him in the red suit, Gordo has lost so much weight. He really pulled himself together before the flight and it's all right. And he enjoyed the launch as any man can. But he enjoyed the Welcome back to Moon than anything he'd been doing on Earth lately. 






A modded Phoenix in the Pathfinder... to do what? Those of us who has seen the Gravity we know what an explosion and consequential shrapnel storm can cause to interplanetary traffic if it is actually happening. Back in the eighties, we didn't had the amount we have today, but blowing up a satellites, that could be easily achieved and continuing destruction on both sides could make the space flight impossible for decades. 

That's why arming shuttle and other space vehicles is a bad idea. The ground war is a different beast, but taking it on space, with Hard SF rules bad things are going to happen. Things that have far reaching consequencies. But what if it happened, and in return we would have to develop shield technology or some way to make it structures tougher so that they can take micrometeorite hits that are now harassing Russian module in the ISS. 

You think about it and you might get to a conclusion where the Pathfinder is going to find itself in trouble, as it always happens to Ed. It is almost as if Mr Murphy is determined to get him. 






"Stop talking..."

Oh Mrs Baldwin what can I say? The boy toy is yours but it's also going to be a trouble, especially when Ed hears about it. Then there's going to be a hell to pay for playing hide the sausage. Honestly maybe the lover in her life is going to balance the problem Ed brings in time to time, but in the long run something unforgettable is going to happen. 

I loved that Danny brought up his feelings and he's never going to understand what happened, because it's too late and his hormones are not going to allow him to realise that it was just sex. 






Dear Lord. That went down so wrong. They had Rules of Engagement and they completely failed to follow them. I cannot imagine the sh1tstorm that's going to brew out from this fiasco. All they needed to do was to go there and tell them to piss off. 

Frankly I kind of wish they wouldn't have been carrying weapons.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 16, 2021)

What a gem! Top notch TV.
The alternative (alternate, for US viewers) history of the space race, based on "What if the Russians had won the space race?" Well, for one thing, the race wouldn't have ended where it did (with Apollo17), you'd continue until you had won the race.
I am now at Season 2, episode 3 (1983) and the race continues...


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 16, 2021)

Shame its on Apple TV though


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 16, 2021)

It is. Most of the good stuff these days comes from the streaming services: Netflix, Amazon, HBO, AppleTV and some other players on the US market. It's a matter of cycling through the services or waiting till the DVD comes out.
I cancelled my Netflix subscription a few weeks ago, so I could move on. I wasn't really content with their content lately anyway.


----------



## ctg (Nov 16, 2021)

I don't know. I've gone off, feeling the pressures of no comments. It's just a soap opera.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 16, 2021)

I'll wait till it comes on Prime or Netflix


----------



## ctg (Nov 16, 2021)

AE35Unit said:


> I'll wait till it comes on Prime or Netflix


Ain't going to happen. You might find BR or DVDs at some point, otherwise the Fruit Company will keep hold on this product.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 16, 2021)

Friggin hate apple


----------



## ctg (Apr 12, 2022)

> On June 10, 1995, cosmonauts aboard Russia's space station Mir relocated one of the outpost's modules in preparation for the first docking by an American space shuttle, a part of phase one of the International Space Station.
> 
> Or, on that same day, the Cold War space race between the Soviet Union and United States continued to push both countries outward, well beyond the moon, to a new planetary frontier: Mars (opens in new tab).
> 
> ...











						'For All Mankind' aims for Mars as season 3 lands June 10 on Apple TV Plus
					

The Red Planet becomes the new front in the space race.




					www.space.com


----------



## Elckerlyc (Apr 12, 2022)

Well... I don't know whether to be excited or indifferent. The second half of season 2 got more and more the characteristics of a soap rather than that of a thrilling quality TV-show about (an alternative) space-race as it started out to be with season 1 and the start of season 2.
Also, at first it was fun to watch how this fictitious space-race to the moon developed beyond the race as we know it went, asking ourselves; what if, what could have been achieved if the race had prolonged?
Now that has been explored, it becomes pure SF. Nothing wrong with that, of course (I'm no heretic!) but it will miss the element that gave it something extra.


----------



## ctg (May 18, 2022)

For All Mankind sets its alternate timeline sights on Mars in S3 trailer
					

"There is a primal urge in all of us to explore."




					arstechnica.com
				




How many of you have access to the AppleTV? I dropped writing on these because there was nobody to talk to and my interest on writing to no audience. But since we are on a season 3, maybe a seasonal non-spoiler review is possible, even though this series deserves more.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 18, 2022)

I thought this series was phenomenal— recently recommended it to super-agent Ed Wilson. 

Was great to have a female cast lead and I’m not surprised it was so good bearing in mind RDM’s involvement. 

Thing is, AppleTV is such a waste of money imo I cancelled my prescription months ago. This was the only thing I watched. 

Really pleased if there’s a new season


----------



## REBerg (Sep 21, 2022)

This is a worthwhile, well-done show.
I don't think I've watched a more engaging alternate history series. My only minor criticism would be that it tended to be a little heavy on the personal relationship drama.
I'm happy that a fourth season has been approved, but not so happy that it may not be coming for a year or more.


----------



## ctg (Sep 21, 2022)

REBerg said:


> My only minor criticism would be that it tended to be a little heavy on the personal relationship drama.


Oh yeah, but I'd say it's very heavy on the personal drama. Especially on the people around Ed's family.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 21, 2022)

REBerg said:


> This is a worthwhile, well-done show.
> I don't think I've watched a more engaging alternate history series. My only minor criticism would be that it tended to be a little heavy on the personal relationship drama.
> I'm happy that a fourth season has been approved, but not so happy that it may not be coming for a year or more.


It is an enjoyable show, but I hate the personal drama stuff that has too much the character of some soap TV-series. More attention to technical challenges or troubles would be nice.
It would also achieve more credibility if it didn't include unstable persons to man their spacecraft. There were times when astronauts had to undergo some serious psychological tests before even allowed to approach a spacecraft within a 1 mile distance.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 21, 2022)

Elckerlyc said:


> It would also achieve more credibility if it didn't include unstable persons to man their spacecraft. There were times when astronauts had to undergo some serious psychological tests before even allowed to approach a spacecraft within a 1 mile distance.


I agree. Then, there's also the question of nepotism.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 21, 2022)

REBerg said:


> I agree. Then, there's also the question of nepotism.


That to. It could perhaps work with a company like Helios, but never NASA.


----------

